
'Show no mercy': leaked documents reveal details of China's Xinjiang detentions - NeedMoreTea
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/nov/17/show-no-mercy-leaked-documents-reveal-details-of-chinas-mass-xinjiang-detentions
======
yorwba
The article says it was leaked to the NYT, so maybe link to them instead?

Like

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21552873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21552873)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21554359](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21554359)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21555033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21555033)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21556756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21556756)

